# 1965 Pontiac Vin & Tag Reading



## Lake93 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi Everyone!

First post in this community and looking for some help identifying info on a 65 Pontiac I’m inheriting.

After glancing at photos it’s an all red GTO based off emblems with a 4 speed but after looking into decoding the vin, I believe it’s a Tempest Lemans, but confused as to why it has GTO emblems on the exterior and interior

The vin is: 237375K138839

Where I found that it’s a 65 Tempest Lemans from Kansas City.

The main trouble I have is decoding the engine bay tag that’s on the firewall.

07A 7691
ST 65 - 23727 KAN 5095 PAINT
TR 216 - R-R BODY
W 2LGP 5N

I don’t have any info on the motor for now. Any info or help anyone could give would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

In 65 the model was a LeMans. The GTO was an option on top of the LeMans. The best way to get its provenance is to send for the info on your car to Pontiac Historical Services.


----------



## Lake93 (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you for the recommendation, I’ll have to give that a shot!

Heres a few photos of the tags I mentioned, in case anyone can tell based off the photos.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

That car was made in Kansas. Kansas used 5N on the data plate for a GTO. Yours has 5N on the data plate, so it looks like it is a real GTO. But I would still get the info from PHS.


----------



## 65GTO1of1 (Jan 25, 2021)

That's a 1965 GTO made in Kansas City. But definitely get the PHS docs - it proves it to everyone else.


----------



## Lake93 (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks guys for the help, I just received the PHS docs and it is indeed a real GTO.
It has the original 389, and has a 4 speed but unsure if it’s the original yet.

I’m having a hard time finding similar “barnfind”, very original GTO’s for sale or that have sold, most are fully restored, it’s all there with hardly any rust besides a bit in the trunk. I’ll most likely be selling it to fund another project I’m doing.

Anyone have an idea what the value of it could be?


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

Lake93 said:


> Thanks guys for the help, I just received the PHS docs and it is indeed a real GTO.
> It has the original 389, and has a 4 speed but unsure if it’s the original yet.
> 
> I’m having a hard time finding similar “barnfind”, very original GTO’s for sale or that have sold, most are fully restored, it’s all there with hardly any rust besides a bit in the trunk. I’ll most likely be selling it to fund another project I’m doing.
> ...


ever decide if you're selling it ?


----------



## Lake93 (Feb 6, 2021)

redhotgto66 said:


> ever decide if you're selling it ?


Never saw your reply… I just made a post asking what everyone thought maybe the value of it would be. But it is for sale. Make me an offer.


----------

